# Human Puppet



## deoblo (Jul 27, 2011)

Check out My DIY


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's a beauty!

Unless I missed something while watching this at work jol, am I correct that you have no access to the motor once he's been corpsed?


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Love this


----------



## deoblo (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks


----------



## deoblo (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks you


----------

